# MAKEUP- Oh How I love MAKEUP



## DragonFly (May 2, 2017)

I just scored the SMASHBOX Lighting Theory Master Class Palette:Contour Strobe Shadow

The box promises I will learn to apply color for 

Daytime
Office Hours
Magic Hour
Nighttime 

After watching the Met Gala and enough Keep up with the K's I am all about some Contouring.... 

So as a big fatty.. do the contour rules change, my cheeks are round, I am sure there are cheekbones under there but they are lovely and padded. 
Any thoughts from other big gals about the latest trends. 

Other then of course that your eyebrows should now look like two catterpillers creeping at each other across your forehead. 

One more thing - What is the Magic Hour? And if it involves sweating :blush: why would you want to put on makeup?


----------



## Tracii (May 2, 2017)

I used to use smash box stuff its pretty good.
Lancome is my go too now.


----------



## Champaigne (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm not all that comfortable with contouring yet, so I'm sticking with a powder contouring set that I got from Napoleon Perdis. It's a really good brand, and I love their concealers. As for contouring rules for us with slightly rounder face, I believe Nikkie from Nikkitutorials has some valuable tips when it comes to contouring and highlighting. 

As for the magic hour, I think this is like the golden hour for photographers. Basically before sunset. Hope I helped some!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 18, 2017)

Luckily my face isn't fat like the rest of me so I can contour with a brush like I always did.
I find myself not really contouring the nose or cheek bones like I used to on a daily basis.
If I am going out to a club with friends I do the full make up routine and hair.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 18, 2017)

Champaigne said:


> I'm not all that comfortable with contouring yet, so I'm sticking with a powder contouring set that I got from Napoleon Perdis. It's a really good brand, and I love their concealers. As for contouring rules for us with slightly rounder face, I believe Nikkie from Nikkitutorials has some valuable tips when it comes to contouring and highlighting.
> 
> As for the magic hour, I think this is like the golden hour for photographers. Basically before sunset. Hope I helped some!



Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give a look


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Luckily my face isn't fat like the rest of me so I can contour with a brush like I always did.
> I find myself not really contouring the nose or cheek bones like I used to on a daily basis.
> If I am going out to a club with friends I do the full make up routine and hair.




I used to do full war paint every day....now not so much. Contouring everyday would be crazy... I would get blending hand or something


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 27, 2017)

Contouring doesn't do much for me, and I'm too lazy to go through the elaborate process that I see on YouTube tutorials. Instead of fighting my face shape, I apply lots of rosy gel-cream blush to play up the natural roundness. Glossier's Cloud Paint is a joy to use.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 27, 2017)

I have to dress nicely for work (office) so make up is an everyday thing.
Some days if I have meetings or clients I have to deal with I will do the whole routine.
Boss says keep up the high class professional image LOL


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Oct 24, 2017)

My face isn't that chubby but I like contouring most especially my cheek, jaw line and forehead. I have always been a MAC user. Although, I use blush on in any shade of brown to contour.


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 25, 2017)

I have recently fallen in love with Lunatik Cosmetic Labs products. They are a very indi company vegan, cruelty free and their packaging is wonderful. I have their mattifying powder and a red eyeshadow that is wonderful


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 25, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> I have recently fallen in love with Lunatik Cosmetic Labs products. They are a very indi company vegan, cruelty free and their packaging is wonderful. I have their mattifying powder and a red eyeshadow that is wonderful



Ooh, if you like indie vegan makeup you should check out Fyrinnae! http://fyrinnae.com/ Their eyeshadows and perfume are amazing. I have yet to try the lip products, but most reviews I've read agree that those too are good quality.


----------



## MooreEmma (Mar 26, 2018)

Indeed, I find contouring fun after I receive a set of make-up brushes. I start to love wearing make-up ever since. This is fun indeed!


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 26, 2018)

Adore make-up. Contouring is a must, usually just focus on cheekbones, forehead and nose. There’s no point trying to shade the chins. Unless I want to spend an hour blending I usually miss that bit in my daily routine. Benefit hoola is an oldie but goodie. My make up weakness is highlighter. I’m a Mary Lou manizer fanatic. It goes everywhere. Also love a bold lip. I bought a matte blue lip shade last week, not been brave enough to rock it out just yet.


----------



## DragonFly (Mar 26, 2018)

I guess the highlighting just makes me feel like I am shiny! (Which in my day meant you needed to powder). I have all the brushes all the products. I just dont get to the point of using them daily. 

Next topic, glitter eyeshadow. I keep thinking it is going to go away, buttttt I keep seeing it on the runway and in the 2019 winter stuff, specially gold.


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah there’s a very fine line between dewy and disco ball level of shine. I think you can get away with it if your face is completely matte. Any level of shine in your base will just make you look like you’ve done a half marathon. 

Don’t mind a glitter eyeshadow. I bought the urban decay moon dust palette a few months ago. The colours are absolutely stunning. Only ever use it for nights out. Glitter for day wear is a no no IMO.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 29, 2018)

Stopped by the MAC counter at Macy's last week and OMG such a selection of new stuff to try out.
Got some bronzer,mascara,foundation and primer. $150 but so worth it.


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 11, 2018)

I usually hate foundation and use it sparingly like concealer. Lately, I found a great smudge-proof formula that doesn't leave me feeling like I'm covered in peanut butter - Kat Von D's Lock-It. (Nope, I never thought I'd be wearing foundation made by a tattoo artist.) I put a really tiny dot on my wrist and apply it only where needed, and it stays in place all day.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 12, 2018)

Ive tried other Kat Von D stuff but not that foundation. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Orchid (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking for some new lip colors for summer but there is too much choice.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 11, 2018)

I love to play around. I've gotten into using micelluar water and facial oils, like Vit E oil. My face feels so much better.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking at www.revolutionbeauty.com trying to choose an eyeshadow pallette from the 113 choices in e/s. 
I have one I bought like few yrs ago: New-trals vs Neutrals.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

Orchid said:


> Looking at www.revolutionbeauty.com trying to choose an eyeshadow pallette from the 113 choices in e/s.
> I have one I bought like few yrs ago: New-trals vs Neutrals.



The celestial one is pretty. I love the blends. I may have to get that one for myself.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 14, 2018)

That is so pretty will add it to my possibles list.


----------



## Cynthia (Jun 27, 2018)

Okay, I have to update my post on Kat Von D foundation. It gives great coverage and doesn't smudge, but my skin is rebelling with random zits. I'm swearing off foundation for a while and keeping things simple with Glossier Cloud Paint blush (online only) or Pixi blush (in Target). Both are sheer, squeezable gel-based formulas.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 25, 2018)

I bought myself a few new eyeshadow palettes over the past few months. I had been sticking to really subtle neutral nude shades for the past few years. But really like how pinks and coppers and oranges and peaches and burgundies look with my hair color and skin tone. 

I ordered the new Urban Decay Naked Cherry palette and should get it by the end of the week. I'm looking forward to using it. It has a lot of the colors I'm wanting to start wearing, and will go well with a lot of my cool weather clothes.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 25, 2018)

Let us know about the Urban Decay palette when it comes in please. I have tried a few of their eyeshadow colors in the past.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 27, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Let us know about the Urban Decay palette when it comes in please. I have tried a few of their eyeshadow colors in the past.



It came today and I played around with it a bit to see what the colors look like on my skin. 

I had read reviews saying that the Naked Cherry palette was too close to the Naked Heat palette. But not really. Heat is the orange-rust side of red and Cherry is the pink-burgundy side. They're both red palettes, but distinctly different. There are a few similar shades but not exact duplicates. I don't have a big eyeshadow collection so it was worth it to me to have both since I really like wearing both rust and burgundy. 

And the colors are really wearable. I watched some tutorials on YouTube and depending on what kind of primer or under layer you use you can get subtle rosy colors or brighter pinks

The formula is good. I'm nowhere near a makeup artist and was able to use them without much fuss. I like Urban Decay eyeshadows in general though.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 28, 2018)

UD is really good quality and very easy to put on. I have 3 or 4 different primers so I wonder which primer would work best with UD. 
I guess one would have to experiment.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 28, 2018)

Tracii said:


> UD is really good quality and very easy to put on. I have 3 or 4 different primers so I wonder which primer would work best with UD.
> I guess one would have to experiment.



I like UD's eyeshadow primer, I have only tried a few though.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 29, 2018)

And I also love those gimmicky food scented Too Faced eyeshadow palettes. The chocolate, peach, and peanut butter ones. I don't have all of them but really like the ones I do. The shadows are good quality despite the novelty fragrance and packaging.


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 1, 2018)

I have been into LunatickCosmetic Labs. Their two lip dies that are matte called Nancy and Laurie are wonderful. I also have several of their eyeshadow palettes. Great quality and colors. Their best thing is their mattifying powder. Gives a fresh finish.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 8, 2018)

Peach Farm - Etude House eyeshadow palette.

The Saem button lip in Forever Kiss, it is a matte red.

The Saem Saemmul water candy tint in Cherry

Favorite makeup items for fall/autumn.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 22, 2018)

I wanted to try the Maybelline age rewind under eye concealer, as I have heard good things about it. 

Since my health went down the tubes my eyes are sunken but also puffy and have dark blotchy areas underneath.

I bought 3 shades. My skin tone shade, the brightening shade, and the neutralizing shade. I like it so far, even though I really don't know what I'm doing. I'll play around with it, maybe find tutorials, and see if I can make better use of them.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 23, 2018)

175 results for concealers
https://en.koreadepart.com/cosmetics/Concealer.000607050


See Youtube put in their searchbox : concealer dark circles and you see many videos for this. 
Steeped in fresh boiled water than cooled off 2 chamomile teabags help with reducing of swelling around eyes.


----------

